# How to feed round bales???



## Old Mission (Dec 26, 2009)

We started buying round bales instead of square. Is there a 
inexpensive set up to feed them you can rig up so they dont destroy it?
For now we are just pitching a days worth with a fork but need to find a easier way. 



Stephanie


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

I've only seen them fed with circle feeders here. It's a metal ring that you open up to put the bale in the middle of and then close it. They can put their heads through to eat. someone here had a picture of theirs with a patio umbrella over it to keep the weather off.


----------



## Native87 (Jan 21, 2010)

Get a cattle panel and encircle the bale. As the sheep eat it down just adjust or tighten the cattle panel. Cheap and very effective. I use it with goats.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

> Get a cattle panel and encircle the bale


.


----------



## Slev (Nov 29, 2003)

Looks like a cattle panel will do the trick. I went out and bought one of Ketchum's Big Bale Feeders. They are 6X9 to feed the big squares, (which I really like better than the round bales because you can still take a flake inside to the lambing jugs, or anywhere a whole lot easier than peeling off a layer from a round bale. 









While this bad boy cost me about $500, I am very happy with how much it is saving my hay. (In reality, it should pay for its self within 2 years.) And actually, I had the one I bought Nickle Plated so it will not need painting. This red one is one Ketchum is letting me use until mine is finished..


----------



## wendle (Feb 22, 2006)

I've been very happy with Sydell's big round feeders. They are so easy for one person to move and will lay flat in the back of a pick up. The feeder gets smaller as the sheep eat so they can always reach hay. 
One thing I have noticed is, lambs can fit under and through the bars. For those I wrap a cattle panel around the bale, or just let them have access to the bale through a cattle panel . For rotating bales I have my bale guy space the round bales at least 10 feet apart and move the fence as they clean up each bale.


----------



## wendle (Feb 22, 2006)

Slev said:


> Looks like a cattle panel will do the trick. I went out and bought one of Ketchum's Big Bale Feeders. They are 6X9 to feed the big squares, (which I really like better than the round bales because you can still take a flake inside to the lambing jugs, or anywhere a whole lot easier than peeling off a layer from a round bale.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pretty nice bale feeder there


----------



## Old Mission (Dec 26, 2009)

Thanks for posting the pictures everyone, its great to have a visual aid!

Stephanie


----------



## Heritagefarm (Feb 21, 2010)

I would look at what works best, and is cheapest. Those two things are hard to out together, but sometimes it does work. The pictures above use panels that are too expensive, no offense, but they are not economical. I've tried the circle short panel - works, but not too well. They will jump over it when the hay gets low, also. The thing that works absolute best is sections of cattle panels, cut to form to the bale. That way, it's cheap, it's sturdy, they can't climb over the top and get their legs caught, and they can get their heads through and eat. I wouldn't recommend joining it with wire, either: they can sometimes get them undone, and injure themselves. Had it happen several times, too many for comfort. I use big clips. (Not walmart kind) And, whatever you do, DON'T use short panels. I've had tons of sheep get their legs caught in them, jumping in the hay, and had one kill itself by getting it's head caught. Not to mention they dirty the hay and ruin it.


----------



## Slev (Nov 29, 2003)

I think HeritageFarm, we should take your very first sentence and stick with that. I know my friend Wendle, as well as myself don't spend foolishly on many things, (money comes too hard to not spend it wisely) For you to state that the pictures we posted of our professionally made feeders cost too much and are not practical, may be a little unfair. I know I paid the new price on mine, and I still feel it was a wise purchase. I found the ones Wendle got used for less than half of what they cost new. Now I'd like to mention the cost of injuries and death of lambs as you have mentioned you lost. (To me, it's starting to make sense to have what I bought.) My animals have not got stuck, injured or killed yet, so I take that as a plus. 

Of course you should always go with what works best and/or is cheapest, ..it just depends on your point of view...


----------



## Heritagefarm (Feb 21, 2010)

Slev said:


> For you to state that the pictures we posted of our professionally made feeders cost too much and are not practical, may be a little unfair.


I did not intend to be rude or minimize the legitimacy of your item... However, we feed 2-4 round bales at a time, so, for us, we'd be looking at several hundred dollars in steel for those panels, even used. Whereas the cattle panels would be a lot cheaper, maybe a hundred for all 4 feeders.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Cattle panels are "cheaper" initially, but they won't last as long as the heavier feeders before they have to be replaced.

Around here, enough cattle panels to build 4, 5 ft square feeders would be at least
$150 for the panels alone


----------



## wendle (Feb 22, 2006)

The Sydell feeders cost 200 each. I was able to purchase 2 of them. They are amazingly easy to use. One person can easily put them up within minutes. They also don't get stuck in the hay like the cattle panels do. When the sheep eat through the panel they walk on the bottom since it doesn't slide, so it ends up getting stomped down and frozen under the hay. Very difficult if not impossible to move in the winter. I also know you sometimes need to make do with what you can get reasonably for a while. It took me 12 years to finally decide to get some real hay feeders. I was considering not getting these, but Slev talked me into it.


----------



## Slev (Nov 29, 2003)

...I'm such the talker. I looooove to spend other people's money... LOL

no problem Heritagefarm, I'm thinking I must have been in a S.A.D. mood or something LOL ....it's all good...


----------



## houndlover (Feb 20, 2009)

5' X 16' cattle panels are $20 here. I just build a ring around the bale. I would love to have sydell's feeder though.


----------



## ozark_jewels (Oct 7, 2005)

Bearfootfarm said:


> .



This is what I doe for goats and used to do for sheep. I even use cattle panels to feed square bales behind.


----------



## Slev (Nov 29, 2003)

Hey, 

I just thought i'd show what this thing looks like empty, after the sheep have eaten all of the hay out of it. I am blown away at how little waste I'm seeing from this thing...


----------

